# Favourite Russian arias, choruses, what have you



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

We have threads for French and German opera. Come share the greatness of Russian opera.

To get the ball rolling...

*Glinka*
_A Life for the Tsar_ - trio





*Mussorgsky*
_Boris Godunov_ - Forest of Kromy scene





*Borodin*
_Prince Igor_ - Opening chorus





*Rimsky-Korsakov*
Scene of the Spring Fairy - Song and dance of the birds (_Snegurochka_)





End of _Kashchey the Deathless_


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Borodin Prince Igor, the Kontchak Daughter aria -


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Renée Fleming/ Dimitry Hvorostovsky Eugene Onegin Finale LIVE (2009)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Renée Fleming; "Puskai pogilabnu ya"; Letter Scene; Eugene Onegin; Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky 
( From the CD great opera scenes)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

"Lamento", a fragment of Rodion Shchedrin's _Boyarina Morozova_.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

Do yourselves a favor and you-tube Neil Shicoff doing "Kuda kuda" from _Eugene Onegin_ . A gift of perfection!
Another beauty from this fabulous opera is "Gremin's aria". One after another, the music in this opera is overwhelmingly haunting.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Borodin's _Prince Igor_ - George London: "Ni sna, ni otdykha izmuchennoi dushe"


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

*Mussorgsky* - Khovanshchina, _the Dosifey arias:_


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

nina foresti said:


> Do yourselves a favor and you-tube Neil Shicoff doing "Kuda kuda" from _Eugene Onegin_


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

^

You beating me by three minutes.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

One of the most gripping, intense, heart-breaking scenes in Russian opera repertoire - the Death of Boris Godounov. Great for any bass to demonstrate not only his voice, but his acting ability.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

My thanks to you Zhdanov.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Iolanta, and the famous duet, here with Netrebko and Sergei Skorokhodov. Oh my, that ecstatic sound of the orchestra at the end of the duet! How can you not love opera?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Hvorostovsky Ja vas lyublyu Queen of Spades Tchaikovsky


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Shostakovich: " Lady Macbeth of Mtsensk": Act 1,Sc.1 (Katerina's Arioso)- Nadine Secunde


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Boris singing _Boris_:

"Skorbit dusha!"





The Walls of Kazan





"Dostig ya vyshey vlàsti"


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Rimsky-K - _Sadko_

Song of the Indian Merchant - Nicolai Gedda





Song of the Varangian Merchant - Mark Reizen


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Sadko is very underrated opera, one of my favorites!

This is the DVD I recommend:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sadko-Kirov-Ballet-Opera-DVD/dp/B000FIMG7M/


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Azol said:


> Sadko is very underrated opera, one of my favorites!
> 
> This is the DVD I recommend:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sadko-Kirov-Ballet-Opera-DVD/dp/B000FIMG7M/


It's an absolutely fantastic opera. Imaginative, wonderful music. I watched that production again earlier this week (I first saw it back in 2010), and am listening to the Gergiev CD.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Netania Davrath; "Yaroslavna's Lament"; Prince Igor; Alexander Borodin


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Netania Davrath; "Yaroslavna's Lament"; Prince Igor; Alexander Borodin


Now you are getting me into trouble. How can I curb my opera CD purchasing addiction when you post such awesome stuff as this. Now I have to check out this opera. What an awesome aria!

EDIT: Done and ordered. Too good of an opera to pass up. Russian opera is awesome!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Netania Davrath; "Lullaby"; Sadko; Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Florestan said:


> Now you are getting me into trouble. How can I curb my opera CD purchasing addiction when you post such awesome stuff as this. Now I have to check out this opera. What an awesome aria!
> 
> EDIT: Done and ordered. Too good of an opera to pass up. Russian opera is awesome!


Да, русская опера потрясающая!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

*Elena Obraztsova - Khovanshchina - Marfa's Aria*





This famous aria hasn't been mentioned yet -- enjoy!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elisabeth Söderström: The complete "14 romances Op. 34" (Rachmaninov) 
Still one of the best recordings.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Renee Fleming "Ne poi, krasavitsa, pri mne" Rachmaninov


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Renee Fleming "Ne poi, krasavitsa, pri mne" Rachmaninov


You're going to get me hooked on Fleming if you keep posting such beautiful clips. She has a unique voice too.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rimsky Korsakov - Sadko - Gegam Grigorian -Song of the Indian Merchant


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mussorgsky - Joshua


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Love Russian Operas! Beautiful Thread! :tiphat:

Vishnevskaya sings Volkhova's Lullaby from Sadko (Rimsky Korsakov)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Николай Гедда Песня Левко - Nicolai Gedda May Night


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

Sergei Lemeshev sings The song of the off-stage singer from Arensky's Raphael:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Nicolai Ghiaurov: Dark Eyes (Ochi Chernye)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Netania Davrath; "Romance of Antonida"; A Life for the Tsar; Mikhail Glinka


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Ewa Podles - Меркнет свет дневной - Prince Igor - Borodin - 1990


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

P. Tchaikovsky - "The Queen of Spades" - Countess Aria by Elena Obraztsova, Maria Guleghina, Dmitri Hvorostovsky and others / LIVE from Bolshoi Theatre Moscow - 28.10.14


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Ivan Kozlovsky singing the great tenor aria from Napravnik's "Dubrovsky":


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Boris Gmyrya singing Boris' Monologue:


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

The incomparable Pavel Lisitsian singing Yeletsky's aria from Pikovaya Dama:


----------



## davidglasgow (Aug 19, 2017)

Mark Reizen aged 90 (!) in Eugene Onegin





Ivan Kozlovsky in Sadko





Sumi Jo in Le Coq d'Or


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Netania Davrath; "Lisa's Aria"; Pique Dame; Peter Ilyich Tchaikovsky 
Miss Davrath had such a wonderful voice.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

I think the ACT III finale of _A Life for the Tsar_ is my favorite musical moment in all of Russian opera. I just love love love the chorus.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

gellio said:


> I think the ACT III finale of _A Life for the Tsar_ is my favorite musical moment in all of Russian opera. I just love love love the chorus.


Wood you kindly provide a link please. Easier for beginners. 
Many thanks.


----------



## gellio (Nov 7, 2013)

Pugg said:


> Wood you kindly provide a link please. Easier for beginners.
> Many thanks.







Starting at 1:01:30


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Joshua, from the opera 'Sallambo' by Modest Mussorgsky


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Pique Dame - Lisa & Pauline duet - Maria Guleghina & Olga Borodina ( Tchaikovsky )


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The fabulous mezzo-soprano Irina Arkhipova in the aria from The Maid of Orleans (Tchaikovsky)


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

My favorite tenor in my favorite Tchaikovsky aria (unfortunately in German, but his singing transcends the language)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Tchaikovsky - Pikovaya Dama - Palina's Aria


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rimsky-Korsakov - Death of Fevronyia and Apotheosis of the Invisible City


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Iolanta - lullaby - chorus for 3 voices* Tchaikovsky.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yuri Mazurok- Mazeppa's aria ('O Maria!') (Tchaikovsky)


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

George London- Prince Igor's aria


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

For the world class recordings of Russian operas FROM MOSCOW (though, in a concert performance) and concerts with Russian arias and choruses, check the site of Moscow Philharmonic Society with video recordings from Tchaikovsky Concert Hall. There are recordings back to 2012 available, and every month they upload new. The interface can be switched between Russian and English:

http://www.meloman.ru/videos/tchaikovsky-hall/?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Rimsky Korsakov - Sadko - Gegam Grigorian -Song of the Indian Merchant


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GLINKA - A LIFE FOR THE TSAR / GHIAUROV


----------



## SenaJurinac (Nov 29, 2017)

From today till December 17th can be seen the complete Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov's oper The Snow Maiden (La fille de neige in French) from Paris Opera Bastille, in the "mediatheque" of Franco-German ARTE TV channel:

https://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/073433-000-A/la-fille-de-neige/


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Olga Guryakova singing the role of Natacha, in Prokofiev's "War and Peace":


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elena Obraztsova "Marfa's Aria" Khovanshchina


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Elena Obraztsova "Marfa's Aria" Khovanshchina


Great aria and brilliant performance, well worth mentioning more than once in this thread


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Elena Obraztsova & Aleksej Maslennikov "Love Duet" Boris Godunov


----------



## dreadnought (Nov 27, 2017)

Lyubasha's Aria from The Tsar's Bride (Rimsky-Korsakov)

This is my favorite rendition - it's a filmed version of the opera and the actress, Natalya Rudnaya, is lip-synching, but Larissa Avdeyeva's vocal is absolutely bone-chillingly beautiful.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Shostakovich-Katerina Ismailova - Finale of the opera


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dmitri Hvorostovsky_The Fire of Desire is Burning in My Blood (V krovi gorit ogon' zhelanya)


----------



## Jermaine (Apr 23, 2016)

It's so beautiful. I could listen to it over and over and over again. ​


----------

